# Halloweeny Cars at Mecum Auto Auction in KC II



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice pics, Terra!

Those are some really nice cars.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

those green flames on the first car look amazing ... they almost appear to be moving

thx for the info terra

amk


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

Love these pictures! Love these cars! Tetanus is so cool.


----------

